# Looking to adopt/rescue in Texas



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello, 

I have been looking into getting pet birds, and I have an admiration for pigeons. Through research I have been turned on to adoption/rescue. I looked into Palomacy who emailed me back with a list of sources that are closer to me since they rarely do long distance adoption. 

I would like two, preferably a married pair, if not, I'm sure I can work with it. 

Any help would be nice. 

Thank you.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Texas is big, where are you located?


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

SRSeedBurners said:


> Texas is big, where are you located?


 Haha sorry, I live closer to Dallas, but I'm willing to commute a bit.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I live north of Dallas, in Allen. What are you looking for? I have some fantails if interested.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Rosswell said:


> I have been looking into getting pet birds, and I have an admiration for pigeons... I would like two, preferably a married pair, if not, I'm sure I can work with it.


I just rescued another pigeon two days ago in Buttonwillow, CA (near Bakersfield). I was driving up to Napa on Friday the 7 April and I stopped there for gas. When I headed back out on the highway, my girlfriend mentioned a pigeon with a broken wing that kids were chasing around - stuff like that always makes my blood boil!

Anyway, I couldn't go back then, but I prayed about it, decided that if it survived to Sunday (the 9th) evening that I would try to capture and bring it home to rehab it.

On Sunday evening, on the way back to LA, I stopped in Buttonwillow for gas again. It was dark and I spent about 45 minutes looking in likely places for a pigeon about to die. My girlfriend and I split up to cover more area. Neither of us found the pigeon until we joined up again and were walking back towards the car. In the stoop of a shop, standing on one leg on a box bait trap in the chilly night, was the little pigeon.

I told my girlfriend to stay there as I ran to the car to get a towel (more surface area, easier to catch...).

When I returned, I returned, I told my girlfriend to stand behind me and to the left as I moved forward and to the right with th towel spread out.

As I suspected, the pigeon couldn't fly, but he tried to make a running break to my right. I reached down with the towel and fully enclosed him (I don't know the gender, but I think it's probably a male), picking him up and handed him to my girlfriend. I asked her to bring it to the car while I went into a restaurant and requested a box.

Since I was traveling with my other two pigeons, I had plenty of food on hand. but I didn't know if it would eat any because it was pretty stressed out. It looks to be about 5 weeks old. It doesn't make any noise (probably for safety, since it was flightless, on it's own - and he's pretty small), but if it did, I would think that it's a peeper. The eyes are still brown.

Anyway, we got him home, and after I gave the bird Exact formula and water, I headed to work. When I got home on Monday morning, I took him out of the box and gave him a full bath. Then I wrapped him in several layers of paper towel while I prepared Exact formula. Then I dried him off, fed and hydrated him.

His left wing is broken and it's too early to see if he will ever fly. Nonetheless, it's been an amazing little survivor considering the circumstances. Since he's young, he seems to bond very quickly...

If you are looking to resuce, don't rescue from breeders. They are a major reason that a lot of the pigeons have to be rescued.

This bird is a bird with the story. I do not have photos yet, but I can take a few when I get home this morning, and I'll post them. I'd like to keep him myself, but reality is that I live in a 180 sq/ft apartment. It's tight for two people and two birds. It might be too much for another one.
---------
Just so you know, as a pet, pigeons are amazing. They're smart, but they shouldn't ever be flown outside if you want them to have a full, 20 year life span. As a domestic, they pretty much become a becon for birds of prey, and even for some scavengers like crows and seagulls. Mine have done fine indoors. They only get caged when the sun is down. They are very trainable, and they only poop where they are supposed to.

If you really want a pet pigeon, stick with one, because they are super emotional attention hogs. Once it bonds to you, you'll think of it like another person. I was never a bird person, but when I helped my first pigeon - thinking that it would be ok to release it when it was amture enough - I got a pigeon bug... and started appreciating birds differently. I got schooled by a pigeon...!

One other thing - as they mature into adulthood, the sweet little bird may start to bite, or wing-wack. It's just hormones, and its usually starts around 4 months but its usually over by 8 months. The bites never hurt anyway. I mean, it's 12 ounces! If it picks you as a mate (regardless of gender), it will probably never bond to another pigeon. My two other pigeons are male and female. I never intednded to have pigeons, but these are the two I found by a fluke - and they don't even get along!


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you Navamanas for that story, and thank you for what you have done. Their intellect has drawn me to them, which is one reason why I want a couple, as well as their personalities. I do plan on rescuing, not getting for a breeder. I want to help those that need it. I do want to take them out and about, but, of course, keep them close to me so no predator makes them prey. My goal on here is to find a couple that need homes. I think 2 would be best now. maybe more in the future. I do eventually want to have a small aviary made in my backyard, but these are long term goals. The tough part is my work schedule, but, once things get back to normal, someone should always be home with the birds. I have a large curious and harmless service dog, and two visiting cats. I have already informed my roommate that if the cats go for the birds, the cats are gone (not ours, just daily visitors). 

So, if you know of places or people to adopt from, I would very much so appreciate any lead for that. 

Thank you.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Rosswell, looks like you may have missed my post above 'navamanas'. He may have been implying I'm a breeder, I'm not. I am raising Highflyers for my own personal loft-flying but just for fun. The fantails I mentioned are birds I got from a guy in FW that didn't want them anymore. They have a home here forever but thought if you were interested in a 'married' pair, that's what they are. I let them have babies once, which I have those two as well, then they snuck a another hatch on me and I got one from that. Since then I've been replacing their eggs - no more fantails for me.


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm so sorry, I did miss your post. What are their personalities? are they good with other animals? I hear a lot about king pigeons, not familiar with fantails. What would I need to do to keep them from breeding? (I'm still new and learning as I go, but, I am interested.) Are they comfortable with people? (so so many questions)


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

These are mildly tame. They prefer not to be handled as it's all about the sexy-time for the male with his girly. No way to stop them from breeding, but I stop the eggs from hatching by hollowing them out the day I see an egg laid. She'll sit on it for a while and then give up. Few weeks down the road repeat the cycle.

Their last baby is the tamest one I have. I messed with him a lot when he was hatched but he's since gotten a little bit stand-offish. 

Not sure what you mean about good with other animals. They don't attack or anything. They are the vulnerable species when it comes to other pets.


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

I have also been interested in looking for some that need a home, verses those that already have one (not to take away from your kindness and interest in my post, it is very appreciated) 

What I meant by good with animals, was more like okay around them. I know they don't bite or anything and are the vulnerable ones, I just know how some animals get around other species they are unfamiliar with. 

I will think on your offer and let you know. Again, thank you!


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

*Pigeon Rescue*

Every pigeon has a different personailty. It's just like people. 

King pigeons are bread for meat. This is what a pigeon slaughterhouse looks like. It's a brutal reality.

You can find pairs for rescue at this site.

You can buy wooden pigeon eggs here, and everytime that your pigeons lay an egg, you can swap them out with wooden eggs. Make sure that you warm them up first!

Whether or not a pigeon is comfortable with humans depends on the pigeon, how long it's been aroung people, and what kind of people they were. You can also earn the trust and love of an abused animal with consistency.

I'd like to relate a story to you about my first pigeon, Clover. This is to give you an idea of what to expect when you take them outside.

I always kept Clover on my shoulder. I got used to the accidents and such, so I usually had a small towel there (kind of like a burp cloth for babies). Every where I went, she was in the car, so I always had to find cool spots to park so the car didn't overheat. On the way back from the gym, I would always take her to the park to fly her. She didn't go far - not more than a hundred meters or so. I would set her on the ground, tell her to wait, go running for a short distance, and then call her to me. She learned to become a strong flyer, which would be to her benefit, shortly.

Towards the end of January 2016, I was walking to the car with both arms full, and Clover on my shoulder. Half way down the block, CLover hopped down to the sidewalk to inspect something. This wasn't unusual - she often hopped off my shoulder and then came right back when I called her.

This time, I called her, and moment later it was too late: I heard the sound of multiple crows. I turned around and saw five crows descending on her. She flew off double-time, and I was certain that I'd never see her again. I stood there for perhaps less than 10 seconds, mourning the loss, and in the next moment Clover shot by like a bullet in the sky with five crows in tow.

I called her name over and over, trying to get her to return to me, but she didn't. She cut the corner of the block, over a house under construction. My eyes followed the direction that she took, towards an old Victorian styled house that was being redone. I heard a loud thump!, and my heart sank because I thought that she must have hit the wall, or a window of the house.

Now, at this time she was about 6 weeks old, and considerably smaller than a crow, so I really didn’t think that she’s make it out alive.

I got myself to the house post-haste. I surveyed the area, and I spotted the five crows spaced out along the eaves, but no Clover. This relieved me to some degree, because I knew that at least she hadn’t become lunch.

I paced along the area and called her name, but Clover being a smart girl, never made a peep, and never moved a muscle. I concluded that she might had been killed by running into a wall of the house on a third story balcony - but I still held on to the fact that she might be alive, somewhere in the area - perhaps on that balcony, but injured and unable to fly. I spoke to the contractor and asked if I could go up to the balcony, but was informed that it wouldn’t be possible, as any access would be blocked by a room where all the contents of the house were being stored, and it simply wouldn’t be realistic to get through that.

I called my girlfriend and detailed the situation. When she got of work, she mentioned that we should put photo flyers out.

While I was making the flyers, the possibility occurred to me that Clover could be hiding in the area and waiting until sunset, when most birds tend to retire for the night.

When my girlfriend got home from work, set out to post the flyers, and on the way, we stopped the the house that I had last seen Clover heading to. At that time the sun had just set, twilight was rapidly turning to darkness, and this particular street has no streetlights. My girlfriends stayed at the front of the house by a grove of ferns while I circled around the side and anywhere that I could see a potential hiding spot. We both repeated her name softly, so as not to disturb the neighbors, and certain that Clover would be able to hear us anyway.

My girlfriend called out to me and said that she’d heard some rustling in the ferns. I walked up to the low picket fence at the front of the house and peered down towards the bushes, unable to distinguish anything in the low light. I said, “Clover…?” in a louder tone, and then I heard the rustling, and was able to see the movement a few feet away. I called out Clover’s name again, and sure enough, she flew out to me, crash-landing on my chest.

I’m a powerlifter, and dudes like me like to seem manly, but I think that my voice cracked when her name came to my voice three times successively as I tucked her under my jacket. We took her right home, and into the light. We checked her for any injuries - and found none. I made sure that she got warmed (January can get cold at night - even in Santa Monica - for a young bird that had been fledged, but was not fully feathered), rehydrated, and fed.

That was a fortunate outcome. You think that I would have learned from it. Well, I modified what I allowed her to do outside, but I still took her outside.

A couple of scary instances occurred, and then the clincher was when I took her outside to the beach (we leave on the beach). I thought that since it was early in the morning and there aren’t to many birds on the beach that Clover would be fine. I gave her some exercise flights, and I noticed that one crow took notice of her, and started making a peculiar sound. I snatched Clover up, and started walking home. As I walked, I noted that a couple of other crows had joined the first, and they were following me. By the time I got home in a matter of a couple minutes there were more than 30 crows circling overhead and following me. That was last summer, and that was the last time I ever took Clover outside. I am interested in Clover reaching her full 15 to 20 year lifespan, and definitely not getting mobbed by crows or any bird of prey.

Some folks think that things like this won’t happen to their birds because they are trained, or whatever… but training doesn’t apply when fear takes over, such as when they are mobbed by crows, attacked by hawks, falcons, gulls or whatever opportunist comes their way. People who fly their domesticated pigeons will lose them to predation.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

navamanas said:


> Some folks think that things like this won’t happen to their birds because they are trained, or whatever… but training doesn’t apply when fear takes over, such as when they are mobbed by crows, attacked by hawks, falcons, gulls or whatever opportunist comes their way. People who fly their domesticated pigeons will lose them to predation.



People who drives cars can get killed in an instant yet they still do it every day.

This happened two days ago to my daughters friend, no she didn't get out of that car alive. Guess what, we're all still back on the road in our cars. I'll bet you are too...


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

Navamanas: Thank you for the story and help with links. I do want to fly them, but with precautions. I know that fear can override training, it is instinct and I'm glad your baby was safe in the end. I did check out the rescue site and contacted them, they actually sent me here to find some closer and it's rare that they ship. I will look into the eggs and anything else as well. (I may have found a pair of racing pigeons that I want to take in) 

SRSeedBurners: Very true, you do things regardless of safety, and what happens will happen. I believe in allowing for controlled freedom (leashes, indoor facilities, etc.) 

I am still learning my way, and I am fortunate to have been sent to this site that has many people, from all over, willing and wanting to help. I thank you all for advice and help. 

Today I go to find my indoor home for them, and my outdoor home for them. I'm pretty excited, and if my history with animals proves anything, they will be spoiled with love and toys. 

Any and all advice is taken and appreciated.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Rosswell said:


> SRSeedBurners: Very true, you do things regardless of safety, and what happens will happen. I believe in allowing for controlled freedom (leashes, indoor facilities, etc.)


Speaking of indoor facilities: this is where I fly my birds that I can't risk losing outside...

Tinkerbell goes to the gymnasium


----------



## Rosswell (Apr 11, 2017)

SRSeedBurners said:


> Speaking of indoor facilities: this is where I fly my birds that I can't risk losing outside...
> 
> Tinkerbell goes to the gymnasium


So, I'm totally in love with that idea, and will look into places nearby I can fly my babies (once I get them) in doors.


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

I know you posted this last year but if you (or anyone else who comes across this) are still looking for some pet pigeons, I sometimes have some for adoption. Sometimes they have special needs and some are perfectly fine. Special needs birds really do best with a mate to love on them but I also adopt some others out in same sex groups as aviary pets.

I am in central Texas, south of Killeen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Letting single birds fly, or even a pair isn't safe. They are almost surely going to get caught by a hawk or another predator. So doing that, you are almost asking for that to happen. People who say it isn't all that dangerous are not using common sense.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Letting single birds fly, or even a pair isn't safe. They are almost surely going to get caught by a hawk or another predator. So doing that, you are almost asking for that to happen. People who say it isn't all that dangerous are not using common sense.


We need more bird owners that get it. I was slow about it, but I have not, and will not, let any of my birds fly out doors again - unless I have an outdoor aviary. They can do all of their flying indoors since they don't have cages. Sure, there are drawbacks to living indoors, but there are also drawbacks to being a feral and living outdoors.

Anyway that you look at it, my indoor pigeons are less stressed out than their outdoor counterparts. They have tons of free time, so energy that would normally be spent on looking for food or avoiding predators is diverted into learning. They begin to develop rudiments of analytical intelligence, and they display simple problem solving skills - but the drawback is that they never develop outdoor survival skills (like must city-dwelling humans).

Don't put a domesticated human in the wild unless they knew what they're doing. Same goes for a bird - except that a domesticated bird will never learn wild behaviors, or to blend in. They'll always be spotted because their behaviors make then stand out from the crowd... errr... flock.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Did you See Austin 7104's Post (60 Racing Pigeons Looking for Homes)?*

Hi there,

I just saw this posted recently - perhaps you could adopt some of these birds?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/6...-free-to-good-homes-central-texas-112177.html

60 racing pigeons need to be rehomed, free to good homes, Central Texas

I am not a pigeon fancier, but I have become responsible for rehoming about 60 racing pigeons whose owner is now in the hospital and can no longer take care of them. He said they are mostly the Jannsen strain.There are all different colors. 

I want to do right by these birds so thought I would start here instead of Craigslist. I can not arrange to ship but if there is anyone out there in Central Texas/Austin area who would like any birds let me know. Or if anyone has any ideas of ways I could reach out to find adopters. 

I am feeding them and watering them daily but they need to find new homes as soon as possible. I haven't used a forum like this before so not sure if I should include a phone number or email address here.

Thank you for any help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope they all find homes soon. Craigs List would be a very bad place to post this. I would never do that.


----------

